# Coleman Kids in the Ring Crying = CLASSLESS



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

I have never been so horrified at an MMA fight. After all the blood, and crazy moves, this is the worst thing I have ever witnessed.

Coleman's daughters - too young to understand the 'sport' - bawling their eyes out.... looking at their father beaten bloody. 

This was the most classless act I have ever witnessed. 

Pride / Coleman get a thumbs down for this type of stunt. The event was pretty good until I saw that. Those poor girls. They don't deserve that.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to agree I can't believe he allowed his girls in the ring and they beating he took. They were just balling and then they have to go and say hi to the man who just demolished their dad. pretty tasteless


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ridiculous. Scarred 4 life.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> I have never been so horrified at an MMA fight. After all the blood, and crazy moves, this is the worst thing I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Coleman's daughters - too young to understand the 'sport' - bawling their eyes out.... looking at their father beaten bloody.
> 
> ...



i thought he was gonna retire or somethin


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

it was Coleman's decision to bring his daughters to the ring, it was somthing that he very much wanted to do, Baroni explains the situation in the Post event interview up on sherdog. 

It makes sense in the eyes of Coleman and his family so just let it be, yes it must have been traumatic for them and yes it was uncomfortable for many fans including myself to watch but thats what went down, and his girls will probably grow up stronger b/c of it


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

evilhomer said:


> it was Coleman's decision to bring his daughters to the ring, it was somthing that he very much wanted to do, Baroni explains the situation in the Post event interview up on sherdog.
> 
> It makes sense in the eyes of Coleman and his family so just let it be, yes it must have been traumatic for them and yes it was uncomfortable for many fans including myself to watch but thats what went down, and his girls will probably grow up stronger b/c of it


They are girls, keep that in mind.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think i agree that i wouldn't have done it but i tell you what hats off to coleman and fedor for that class act after the fight coleman telling his girls he is ok and then introducing them to the man that just beat him down..and the respect they had for each other very classy..

I also liked coleman with the punch to fedor face after the match that was the closest he was all night...Very scary with the kids but 2 very classy if not the classiest wrestlers around...


----------



## 35ft6 (Oct 22, 2006)

It wasn't that big a deal. First off, it COULD have been staged but "this is fake" definitely didn't spring up in my mind. And children cry for just about anything, and I think it could be argued that what Coleman did was in the long run less traumatizing than just appearing at breakfast looking all jacked up. The girls will cry, get over it, and they will have learned that their big daddy can get hurt too. Who cares.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

35ft6 said:


> It wasn't that big a deal. First off, it COULD have been staged but "this is fake" definitely didn't spring up in my mind. And children cry for just about anything, and I think it could be argued that what Coleman did was in the long run less traumatizing than just appearing at breakfast looking all jacked up. The girls will cry, get over it, and they will have learned that their big daddy can get hurt too. Who cares.


Who cares? I care. 
I didn't pay $40 for a PPV to watch some little girls learn a life-lesson. That wasn't a fun thing to watch, and honestly, kind of ruined a bit of the show for me. It didn't need to be there. I don't care how we deals with his family, just don't make it a part of the PPV. 
It was a disturbing scene!!


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

You guys are all feeling pity for the wrong pity. Coleman? No pity for him. Daughters? Slight pity for them.

Fedor? Major pity for him. What the **** was he supposed to do? He is by human nature a very good and caring person, and has a lot of respect for Coleman. He has a daughter of his own, so he felt mad sympathy.

You could see the sympathy beaming from his eyes. What the **** was he supposed to do when Coleman brought them up to him? That was very classless on Coleman's part. He probably felt guilty as shit. Not only this, but he doesn't even know enough English to apologize to them, so he was just left there, feeling like a bad person.

Coleman- The gayest thing you ever did. Even gayer than what you did after you got the lucky win over Shogun.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## svtcobras (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re*

His call. Who cares? My daughter gets bruised up..


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Coleman is so dramatic, it's pathetic.


----------



## 35ft6 (Oct 22, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> Who cares? I care.
> I didn't pay $40 for a PPV to watch some little girls learn a life-lesson. That wasn't a fun thing to watch, and honestly, kind of ruined a bit of the show for me. It didn't need to be there. I don't care how we deals with his family, just don't make it a part of the PPV.
> It was a disturbing scene!!


 Totally valid, and don't take this as a rip directed only at you, but this is what's wrong with this country. They say there's too much violence on TV in this country and I say there's not enough, and what I mean by that is yes, there is too much GLAMORIZED violence on TV, but not enough REAL violence, images of what it means to get really hurt. If people saw more REAL violence, I think it would re-sensitize them, make them realize that violence isn't cool, and that maybe war isn't cool either. So the girls were forced to see their daddy bruised up? Maybe it's not a bad lesson to go along with them believing that their daddy beats people up for a living. And that daddy can get hurt, too, and maybe that'll make them more compassionate and realistic in the long run. [/unprovoked rant]


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd change the channel if I had that much of a problem with it. If you cared that much about Coleman's post fight antics, you wouldn't even care that you spent the $40 for nothing. You'd just change the channel because you feel that strongly about it. 

But you didn't.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Octagon....no place for children*

...I missed the fight, I presume Coleman got brutalized. Bringing his kids in the ring is wrong. That is a traumatic thing for a young kid to see. How stupid was that? Kids absord Trauma like a sponge. There is a reason why this sport is for Adults.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> I wouldnt mind it if it was 2 young boys...but 2 young girls?...come on Mark....at least wipe all that blood and make yourself presentable infront of your baby girls. That image of their father being beaten up will remain in their dreams..of how their father was a loser. what a bad way to end the fight.


its not like his daughters dont know what he does tho...im sure the part of there father losing in somethin he worked so hard on hurt them alot more then seeing him get put in a arm bar...

its not like he was brutally KO'd


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Really creepy to watch. Coleman should've never brought them. I bet Fedor felt pretty bad, I know I would've. Not Fedor's fault though. If the UFC did this, then people would be calling for their heads, but since Pride did it, it's a "Nice ending to a cinderella story". The kids just saw their dad get manhandled in the ring by a beast, then had to meet said beast and see their dad look like the Toxic Avenger.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

I guess it waspossibly a little bit in poor taste but I would not go as far as to say it was the most tasteless moment in MMA. He took a beating and wanted to see him daughters to make himself feel beter. His daughter just wittnessed there father getting dominated they probaly wanted to be with him and make sure he was ok as sad as they where.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> I guess it waspossibly a little bit in poor taste but I would not go as far as to say it was the most tasteless moment in MMA. He took a beating and wanted to see him daughters to make himself feel beter. His daughter just wittnessed there father getting dominated they probaly wanted to be with him and make sure he was ok as sad as they where.


exactly... i dunno why everyone is making a big deal out of it....like i said.. it was prolly the fact of seeing there dad broke down emotionally not physically..

Mark Colemon is a great fighter, and a Legend in MMA.. i thought he was going to retire...

but like he said last night "Ill be back.... Mark My ****ing Words.. I Will be Back"


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Yah....this will sort of help that in the long run. Their father fought with all his heart and never gave up. It'll give them the strength..to never give up sorta thing..



Or maybe they'll lose repect for him & the next time he tells them to clean their rooms the girls will threaten to kick his ass & make him cry........:dunno:


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> Or maybe they'll lose repect for him & the next time he tells them to clean their rooms the girls will threaten to kick his ass & make him cry........:dunno:



L:MFAO !!!!

repped for puttin a smile on my face LMFAO... although i bet his girls will be the toughest girls in there school


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Girls, I think it's time for homework"

"Don't make us call uncle Fedor!"

".....Who wants ice cream?"


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Girls, I think it's time for homework"
> 
> "Don't make us call uncle Fedor!"
> 
> ".....Who wants ice cream?"


muahahahaha


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

*Kid's aren't stupid*

Besides, it's not like Comelan's kid had no clue what their old man does. He dishes out a good beating and in this last match he was the receipient.

Hats off to Fedor, the guy is a juggernaut! He's not looking for glamour and fame. But does demand the respect in the ring with his peers....Pride record 13-0 oh yeah!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

way overblown , dont think this topic even deserves this much attention


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> way overblown , dont think this topic even deserves this much attention


My thoughts exactly


----------

